# Muscadine Juice - South Carolina



## ffemt128 (Sep 22, 2010)

Anyone know where to get Muscadine Grape Juice in SC. I've been hearing so much about it figured I may see about getting a bucket while down south next week. I'll be taking 2 empty buckets just in case...


----------



## PPBart (Sep 22, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Anyone know where to get Muscadine Grape Juice in SC. I've been hearing so much about it figured I may see about getting a bucket while down south next week. I'll be taking 2 empty buckets just in case...



Not sure about SC (I'm in LA) but it's probably too late. Around here all the muscadines are gone by now.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 22, 2010)

PPBart said:


> Not sure about SC (I'm in LA) but it's probably too late. Around here all the muscadines are gone by now.




Good to know. I think I'll call a couple wineries down there to inquire.


----------



## pwrose (Sep 22, 2010)

Not sure what route you are taking to get to SC, but if you were headed through the eastern part of NC and the south Eastern part of VA there are several places that are still (i am pretty sure) picking. What I dont know is how they sell them, if they are pick your own like the one in VA is or if they pick and you buy.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 22, 2010)

pwrose said:


> Not sure what route you are taking to get to SC, but if you were headed through the eastern part of NC and the south Eastern part of VA there are several places that are still (i am pretty sure) picking. What I dont know is how they sell them, if they are pick your own like the one in VA is or if they pick and you buy.



Any idea of the names of the place. It would save the google power today. We head down through WVA, VA, NC then into SC. So it sounds like we would be heading in the direction you mention.


----------



## pwrose (Sep 22, 2010)

I will look some of them up. I know there was one person on here that has a thread about the ones in VA.

It sounds like to me you will be traveling the western part of the state and not the eastern part. By comming down through WVA I would think you are picking up I81 somehwere and headed south from there.

Let me find the names of these places and that post.


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 22, 2010)

I found that thread, I believe the OP was from Chesapeak VA which is other side of state. I'll have to check out my google foo powers today and see what I can come up with.


----------



## pwrose (Sep 22, 2010)

yeah that was the thread I was talking about, I did say the eastern part of the state not the west didn't I.

Here is some places that might help you out, they are throughout the state of NC

http://www.ncmuscadine.org/

and another couple of sites that would help you find out if you would be traveling by one of these places

http://www.anythingnorthcarolina.com/encpyo.htm

http://www.pickyourown.org/NCcoastal.htm


----------



## pwrose (Sep 22, 2010)

I found the one I was thinking of out my way

http://www.martinvineyards.com/visit.html#fruit


----------



## ffemt128 (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks,

I'll check those out shortly


----------



## mxsteve625 (Sep 22, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Any idea of the names of the place. It would save the google power today. We head down through WVA, VA, NC then into SC. So it sounds like we would be heading in the direction you mention.



Blackwater Vinyards on Blackwater Road in Virginia Beach has many varities of Muscadine. I picked up 80 #'s of the Noble variety last weekend. They picked for me at the same price as you pick. However, they will not pick the Carlos variety for me which is a white that I plan to pick this weekend.

Typically you can pick through next month but I would not wait much longer. Best think is to call ahead. Visit their website for contact info at blackwatervineyards.com


----------



## Julie (Sep 22, 2010)

Doug,

Go to visitncwine.com they will show you the wineries in North Carolina by area. Also, another site is catchwine.com

Are you going to be going through Midland or Albemarle, NC? If so I will pm you a couple of wineries you can check out. Not sure about juice but wine is great.


----------



## ellijaywinemaker (Sep 22, 2010)

ffemt128 said:


> Anyone know where to get Muscadine Grape Juice in SC. I've been hearing so much about it figured I may see about getting a bucket while down south next week. I'll be taking 2 empty buckets just in case...



Best thing to do is ask the locals in the area you are in. The will know were some may be.


----------



## Sirs (Sep 23, 2010)

Sent you a pm I'm not in SC but on the way sorta. LOL Hey Julie might talk him into getting you some while he's down this way



ffemt128 said:


> Anyone know where to get Muscadine Grape Juice in SC. I've been hearing so much about it figured I may see about getting a bucket while down south next week. I'll be taking 2 empty buckets just in case...


----------



## Julie (Sep 23, 2010)

Sirs said:


> Sent you a pm I'm not in SC but on the way sorta. LOL Hey Julie might talk him into getting you some while he's down this way



LOL, you go Sirs!


----------



## Sirs (Sep 23, 2010)

who knows you might get some muscadines yet Julie LOL


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 6, 2010)

I have to send out a big, no HUGE forum thanks to Sirs, we went down to see my son in when he arrived stateside from Afghanistan and we were able to meet up with Sirs on our way home. He was not only generous enough to share his Muscadine grapes with us, he also picked them knowing we were on a tight schedule.

Next time we are down that way we will stop and say Hey to our new found Friend and share a glass of wine with him.

THanks again Sirs. We will be in touch.

I'll post pictures tomorrow.


----------



## pwrose (Oct 6, 2010)

Its good to know that even you hillbillys out west (NC that is) are as good hearted as the rest of us. 
Hopefully one day I will make my home out there in the hills of NC.


----------



## Sirs (Oct 6, 2010)

well actually this hillbilly is an East Tennessee born and breed honest to god hillbilly I got kidnapped and was brought here by my wife...LOL 



pwrose said:


> Its good to know that even you hillbillys out west (NC that is) are as good hearted as the rest of us.
> Hopefully one day I will make my home out there in the hills of NC.


----------

